# Strange objects in the woods



## shawndo24 (Apr 25, 2014)

When I have been out in the trees these last couple days for the turkey hunt, I noticed that on quite a few trees there were boxes or tubes wrapped in duct tape, with what looks like bamboo pieces in them. Is it some type of environmental project?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I know nuthing bout this, please don't ask mor question. again, i know nuthing and there no reason to tie me in with thiz.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know, outdoorser did it. Anyone who claims that he know nuthing about it has to know about it. -()/- 

Photos would help.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

shawndo24 said:


> When I have been out in the trees these last couple days for the turkey hunt, I noticed that on quite a few trees there were boxes or tubes wrapped in duct tape, with what looks like bamboo pieces in them. Is it some type of environmental project?


Didn't you notice the cameras focused on them from other trees? Don't ever mess with those.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You mean sorta like this? I have no idea what this is either.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Geocaching?


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

These are likely structures to capture bees. They sound like blue orchard bee hives. Here is a link to one. Do they look like this?

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...0snip01nUxFr2XcME565CjvkgsGHgThNZveexIUi1v7ZC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Fess up! Who's the bee trapper ?


----------



## shawndo24 (Apr 25, 2014)

It wasnt geocaching, and i didnt see any cameras around the area, but it looks pretty similar to the link Kevinitis put up.


----------

